# Butt-Ugly root stump



## gketell

What do you do when you have a big lathe and someone gives you a butt-ugly root-stump of a local shrub bush??








Well, if you are me you wear yourself out for the last 4 days and turn it into a bowl.   




































Manzanita root burl.  12 inches in diameter, 9 inches tall.  And some of the most stunning wood grain I've ever seen.












It isn't complete yet, it only has sanding sealer on it.  The base is a bit thick so needs to finish drying before I can final-sand it and finish it.  Right now it is sitting sealed up in a paper bag to control how fast it dries to try to minimize cracking.

Thanks Larry (ldubia) for the wood!!


----------



## mrcook4570

Great form, beautiful wood.  Fantastic work!


----------



## glycerine

Wow, that's fascinating!


----------



## GaryMGg

Awesome.
Next toy: Coring tools? Imagine a nested set of those.


----------



## Rick_G

Nice looking bowl.  Beautiful grain on that piece.  I really hope you got some pen blanks out of that before making the bowl.


----------



## Steve Busey

Greg,

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but that bowl has some serious holes in the sides (I'm surprised you didn't notice that). I'll be happy to take it off your hands for you.

:wink::biggrin:



Great job!


----------



## greggas

Greg...Nice Job..looks like alot of work..how's the back?  I wish my neighbors gave me root burls...all I get is requests for free work!


----------



## Monty

Steve Busey said:


> Greg,
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but that bowl has some serious holes in the sides (I'm surprised you didn't notice that). I'll be happy to take it off your hands for you.
> 
> :wink::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!


If it doesn't hold soup, it's art. That's great looling art.


----------



## jaywood1207

Amazing piece of art you have created Greg.


----------



## jeff

I'd be interested in hearing the chucking strategy for that.


----------



## rjwolfe3

WOW that is incredible!


----------



## Texatdurango

Really nice, no..... *REALLY* nice!


----------



## jskeen

Phenomenal!  Some of the best wood I've seen in a while.  I want to know if you got some pen blanks out of it too, and if they are for sale?


----------



## seamus7227

Wow~~!!! Thanks for sharing! What a wonderful piece of work! I gotta say it looks bad ass!


----------



## gketell

GaryMGg said:


> Awesome.
> Next toy: Coring tools? Imagine a nested set of those.



A coring system is on my Christmas list.  The deep hollowing system was on my Birthday list... But it is on its way to me now.  I LOVE my wife!!



Rick_G said:


> Nice looking bowl.  Beautiful grain on that piece.  I really hope you got some pen blanks out of that before making the bowl.



Sadly, no.  There wasn't enough straight wood to cut a blank from.  But I wish I could have.  THAT would be MY permanent carry pen.



greggas said:


> Greg...Nice Job..looks like alot of work..how's the back?  I wish my neighbors gave me root burls...all I get is requests for free work!



The back is actually good.  Padded floor mats.  They do wonders.  Now, my NECK... 4 days of turning wearing the Trend Airshield Pro...  Very very sore!



jeff said:


> I'd be interested in hearing the chucking strategy for that.



Initially I turned between centers using a multi-tooth drive spur on the head stock and a point on the tail stock.  Turned a tenon at this point.






Stuck the tenon in Stonghold chuck using #3 jaws.





But the interesting one is reverse chucking it to turn the foot.  Used Stronghold Jumbo Jaws, but only to center the bowl on the chuck.  Then I used 6 strands of blue tape wrapped around until they grabbed onto themselves.




I later added two wraps just above the chuck to snug up the loose sections of the tape.



jskeen said:


> Phenomenal!  Some of the best wood I've seen in a while.  I want to know if you got some pen blanks out of it too, and if they are for sale?



Sorry!!


----------



## darcisowers

having seen it in person (yesterday while it was still "in progress"), it truely is AMAZING.  :biggrin:

great job Greg.


----------



## Glenn McCullough

Greg,
    An incredible piece, awesome graining and turning.


----------



## robutacion

gketell said:


> *What do you do when you have a big lathe and someone gives you a butt-ugly root-stump of a local shrub bush??*



You pack it nicely and sent it to me...!:wink::biggrin: just dreaming...!

Make no mistake, to achieve such results, one has to have 6 main things, in the order as follow;
- A decent lathe
- Proper tools
- Wood turning experience
- Lots of patience
- No fear (being half mad...!)
- Spare pair of underwear change

With all these requirement met, one MAY have the chance to finish it in one piece for the pic, instead of half a dozen "dints" in the shed walls and ceiling, and if you're unlucky, possibly a few bruisers...!

Apart from that, its easy...!:wink: 

Great job you've done there, you certainly got it...!:biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## kenlicciardello

Ok Greg, while the ornaments were nice, I think we have the subject for the next meeting demo.

That is incredible.  
Ken


----------



## johncrane

Greg!
Great work mate! and a awesome chunk of wood turned out fantastic what was your main tool for coring out this beast.


----------



## Penl8the

Greg,

Awesome eXtreme turning.  Great work of art!!!


----------



## gketell

robutacion said:


> Make no mistake, to achieve such results, one has to have 6 main things, in the order as follow;
> - A decent lathe                     *YUP
> * - Proper tools                         *That is questionable.  But I'm buying more.*
> - Wood turning experience      *A little, but not a lot.  This was my first big anything, my first hollow form, my first natural edge (sorta), etc.  Lots of reading though.*
> - Lots of patience                   *At times.  But need more!  If it cracks because I didn't let it dry properly I'll be really sad.
> * - No fear *Lots of fear.  * (*being half mad...!*)  *Ahhhh now you've hit the nail on the head.
> - *Spare pair of underwear change   *Two or three, at least.*
> 
> With all these requirement met, one MAY have the chance to finish it in one piece for the pic, instead of half a dozen "dints" in the shed walls and ceiling, and if you're unlucky, possibly a few bruisers...!
> 
> *One big hint I was given and used.  When turning the inside I first wrapped the outside completely in Blue masking tape and followed that with many many layers of duct tape.  This to prevent those thin walls from flying off the bowl as it spins.  Blue tape because it comes off easily, duct tape for strength.*
> 
> Apart from that, its easy...!:wink:
> 
> Great job you've done there, you certainly got it...!:biggrin:
> 
> Cheers
> George



Thanks!



kenlicciardello said:


> Ok Greg, while the ornaments were nice, I think we have the subject for the next meeting demo.
> 
> That is incredible.
> Ken



Hmmm  Bring your tents and sleeping bags.  This would be a 4-day demo.  :biggrin:



johncrane said:


> Greg!
> Great work mate! and a awesome chunk of wood turned out fantastic what was your main tool for coring out this beast.



This is what I meant about "questionable" for having the right tools.  I really didn't but I tried everything I had to try to hollow it out:  5/8" bowl gouge.  1-1/2" scraper.  Jury-rigged EasyRougher (talk about scary; only used it for about 30 seconds).  Machinist bar as gouge.    Finally a friend came over and dropped off a 12" deep (not long) tool rest.  THAT was the magic that let me succeed.  So, yah, I guess it was having the right tools.

I guess the "main" tool was the bowl gouges.  5/8" for the outer 3 inches or so, then a 3/8" with a flatter grind on it for the rest.



Penl8the said:


> Greg,
> 
> Awesome eXtreme turning.  Great work of art!!!



Thank you!  

And thank you everyone else that has had nice comments!!


I'm more than happy to answer any other questions people come up with.  And I'll post more photos when it is done being finished.


----------



## ldubia

*loan of butt-ugly wood*



Steve Busey said:


> Greg,
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but that bowl has some serious holes in the sides (I'm surprised you didn't notice that). I'll be happy to take it off your hands for you.
> 
> :wink::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!





I talked to Greg after he sent me these pics and told he had done a great job and he could give it back to me now.  He said no.   I couldn't believe it.  He won't give it back.  :frown::frown:

Oh well.

I have another 35 lb beast for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## simomatra

Thats a great piece of art Greg, well done.


----------



## fernhills

I agree, 100% with all the comments, but i hate to disappoint,,, it will not hold water.


----------



## holmqer

Absolutely gorgeous wood with great form


----------



## JayDevin

Great job Greg!


----------



## witz1976

That is 100% without a doubt incredible. Just plain awesome work!!


----------



## MatthewZS

Manzanita root is some beautiful stuff and that bowl is gorgeous.....   Good Work indeed!!


----------



## dgscott

All my stumps should be that butt ugly! Congratulations on a great piece of work.
Doug


----------



## chrisk

A prodigious enhancement for an outstanding piece of wood.


----------



## MarkHix

Beautiful job!  
Maybe you could start a world tour.  I will volunteer to be the first stop.

Did you support the outside when you hollowed out the inside?  Tape?


----------



## gketell

MarkHix said:


> Beautiful job!
> Maybe you could start a world tour.  I will volunteer to be the first stop.
> 
> Did you support the outside when you hollowed out the inside?  Tape?



Indeed.  When  turning the inside I first wrapped the outside completely in Blue  masking tape and followed that with many many layers of duct tape.  This  to prevent those thin walls from flying off the bowl as it spins.  Blue tape because it comes off easily, duct tape for strength.


----------



## nava1uni

I saw this thread and the pictures are more amazing then those of the email. What a great job of turning.  The grain is pretty amazing, as is the bowl.


----------



## gketell

Final Photos for posterity.

Finished with 6 coats of Deft spray gloss lacquer and 1 coat satin lacquer.
















The cracks on the bottom were filled with epoxy mixed with coffee grounds.


----------



## bobleibo

I'm still trying to come up with a word that appropriately describes how amazing that piece is......still looking.  
Many hats off to you Greg!


----------



## bitshird

It's a beautiful turning, I'll bet the pucker factor was off the scale..Amazing piece of wood.


----------



## kenlicciardello

Simply exceptional.  It's no wonder we all look to you for answers.


----------



## Fred

Greg ... This is yet another example of a very nice piece of art. Excellent job all the way around.

Is it not absolutely amazing what is hidden in God's creations for us to discover? You have found yet another one for the world to view. Thanks for your efforts!

Oh yea, be sure to sign this piece and date it.


----------



## gketell

bitshird said:


> It's a beautiful turning, I'll bet the pucker factor was off the scale..Amazing piece of wood.



BIG TIME!!  Especially when I got the snag that took out a gouge 1/3 the thickness of the wall!!

But it was Fun (with a capital F)!!


----------



## TomW

I'd have to have a 200yard remote control to start the lathe the first time... great work.
Tom


----------



## phillywood

Gregg, beautiful work and I amy not be able to put it in the right word. amazingly beautiful. You should be proud of that and most of all thanks for sharing this work with us.


----------

